# (New rat owner) Puffed hair?



## cjam93 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey guys so last night I noticed that both of my ratties had some hair that was not laying down flat. I have read some people talk about puffed hair, and I have seen pictures of it. However I was confused as to if that was what was going on with mine because their hair is not as puffy as any of the examples that I saw online. So here are some pictures, do they look ok to you?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Puffed fur is usually just a sign of an illness. Is it colder in their environment? Otherwise, any other symptoms? Lethargy, sneezing, etc.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

My rats fur puff up when they curl into balls or sit in certain positions because of their position it makes their fur stand up a bit.


----------



## cjam93 (Nov 12, 2013)

They do sneeze, but I have them on a different bedding than what they were on at the petstore so I figured that was why they sneeze. Btw I have them now on Katyee Clean and Cozy. Last night I had the fan on in my room on medium. That would have caused it to be a bit colder, but they have bedding down below in their cage as well as a house that I figured if they got cold they could go to. They also are lethargic, but that seems to be when the light is on or when I am around their cage. At nights they are all over their cage, so I thought they were still nervous with me around is why they are lethargic during the day.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Have you tried immersion? You want to get them comfortable to rule out new home sneezes and nervousness in case you are worried they might be ill.


----------



## cjam93 (Nov 12, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> Have you tried immersion? You want to get them comfortable to rule out new home sneezes and nervousness in case you are worried they might be ill.


I have been trying to trust train them by leaving treats in their cage and eventually having them feed from my hand, and going from there. I read the immersion sticky, but being so new with rats I was not completely sure how to do it. Like after they walk around the room, mine just kept walking around, they never just stopped and didnt come to me or come to me. So I wasnt sure when I should start interacting with them, and when it says to stay in their face what does that mean. From what I got it seemed like you just close yourself in a room with a rat and keep picking them up and petting them. How do you know when Immersion is a success or when its over? How are they supposed to start taking treats from you during immersion if they dont trust you yet. Also if I have two rats, should I do their immersion separately or together? 

I hope it doesnt sound like I am talking bad about the sticky because that is not what I mean at all, I realize that for someone familiar with rats and the technique it would be a great method, however I just didnt understand a lot. If someone could answer some of those questions I listed above then I would without a doubt try immersion.


----------



## cjam93 (Nov 12, 2013)

I thought I should also mention that I am feeding them the Oxbow Mice and Young Rat food. The treats that I have been laying around their cage are cheerios. 

Anyways Denna is looking not as puffed right now, and she is sitting at her normal place. (sorry about the poop in the picture, I didnt see it until after I took the pic, its getting cleaned up now haha)


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

cjam93 said:


> I have been trying to trust train them by leaving treats in their cage and eventually having them feed from my hand, and going from there. I read the immersion sticky, but being so new with rats I was not completely sure how to do it. Like after they walk around the room, mine just kept walking around, they never just stopped and didnt come to me or come to me. So I wasnt sure when I should start interacting with them, and when it says to stay in their face what does that mean. From what I got it seemed like you just close yourself in a room with a rat and keep picking them up and petting them. How do you know when Immersion is a success or when its over? How are they supposed to start taking treats from you during immersion if they dont trust you yet. Also if I have two rats, should I do their immersion separately or together?


Sit in a smaller area where exploring the room still has them really close. A bathroom; I used a small blocked-off hallway. Immersion usually has an "aha" moment like you feel like you understand your rats or they like you. At the least, there is a huge difference between the beginning and then when you call it quits. It could take hours unfortunately. 
They don't always take treats during immersion, it could be cuddling or playing or just simple exploring. I stuck my skittish rat in my hoodie and cuddled her; I played with my more outgoing male.

If neither rat is problematic, I would do it together.


----------



## cjam93 (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh ok thanks, that explains it more. I may use the tub in my bathroom for that then. i will try this tomorrow. So basiclly i just keep them in a close intimate space with me for a long time so they cant get away correct? And i interact with them the entire time unless they start grooming in which case i leave them alone because they are thinking?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes, let them have a bit time to themselves (especially if they get super stressed). But, for the most part you guys want to be touching each other. It doesn't have to mean you pick them up and pet them especially if they are more hyper and wanting to explore you. It's a two-way street, so just as you are trying to figure them out they're going to be figuring you out.

If you feel more confused, post a thread in rat behavior and all of us will chime in to help  Immersion is a bit confusing and varies to EVERYONE, so it is nice to get several opinions.


----------



## cjam93 (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok thanks ill do that!


----------



## relken0608 (Jul 11, 2013)

You mentioned you had the fan on? I think I recall rat daddy telling someone not to turn fans on in rattie rooms because the moving air plus dust isn't the best for them. Also, I know this really has nothing to do with your question, but just so you're aware, wood absorbs urine smell well and after a few months of peeing on the smell will be hard to get out. Do you have a litter tray for them? Litter trays are wonderful. As long as the bedding in the tray is different than the rest of the cage they'll use it as a potty. I have boys so they still pee everywhere in the cage, but for girls you can get a pee rock (just a wide flat rock. Usually in either fish or reptile section) and put it in their litter tray. They'll pee mostly on the rock and make cleaning times much easier 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cjam93 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! I actually have fleece and terry cloth covering the wood now, I just hadnt finished making the covers yet when I took the picture. I have litter boxes, and I am working on training them now. Both rats over the last few days look totally normal again, I think it was just a mixture of all the new things coming into a new house. I will have to look into a pee rock thanks for the idea!


----------



## golden704 (Oct 18, 2013)

I have the same cage as you with 2 black hooded and a cream hooded in it. The easiest way to keep the shelves clean and the wood from warping is to use paper towels. I use 4 of the select a size per shelf and tuck it up under the lip of the shelf where it sets on the wire. It takes me 2 minutes to grab them out and replace them every day. It's impossible to wash those shelves without damaging them so prevention is key. Also, if you want to make litter training easier remove all bedding from the bottom and only put your litter in the box and put it on the opposite side of the cage from their food. Then just keep putting the poo back in the box and they will start doing it on their own in no time. You can put fabric in the bottom if you are worried they will get cold or even use more paper towels to make clean up easier. A fleece ferret hammock would keep them nice and warm if you choose the last option. 

My girls looked a little fluffy when they started getting sick. The stress of a new environment can cause a myco flare up as I've learned. If you start seeing red staining in their house (how I found out they were sick) get them to a vet early so they can make a full recovery. 

As for immersion, just spend a ton of time with them. Even if your just sitting on the couch, let them hang out with you. Gerber baby puffs are great for trust training since they are so low in calories that you won't feel guilty about giving them a ton and all 3 of my babies love them.

Sorry so long. I feel like I just wrote a book lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

